# Lighting for IQ3



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I am planning to buy a IQ3 tank for plants
Is 6500K 13W light enough for glosso to form a carpet in IQ3?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

also does IQ3 scratch very easily?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes it's bright enough...too bright if i were to say. Its high quality acrylic therefore it scratches easily. But i dont see a reason for it to be scratched if it were resting on ur desktop =]


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

IQ3 scratches quite easily. Use soft things to scrub algae. No rough or coarse pads.

My iQ3 is a reef, so I can't comment on light. I've thought of doing a planted FW one with a mini fluval co2 setup though.

I'd suggest using Hemianthus callitrichoides instead of Glossostigma elatenoides, as it's much smaller size will look better fitting in the tiny 6x7" footprint of this tank.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> IQ3 scratches quite easily. Use soft things to scrub algae. No rough or coarse pads.
> 
> My iQ3 is a reef, so I can't comment on light. I've thought of doing a planted FW one with a mini fluval co2 setup though.
> 
> I'd suggest using Hemianthus callitrichoides instead of Glossostigma elatenoides, as it's much smaller size will look better fitting in the tiny 6x7" footprint of this tank.


when u say soft things to scrub algae, do u mean those green and yellow sponges?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

No, I think the green side will scratch the acrylic.

Use some white filter floss, or a proper acylic algae cleaner, or gentyly use a soft toothbrush. Stay on top of cleaning so that the persistant hard green spot algae doesn't have time to take hold.

Also, do not use any cleaning agents on the outside of the acrylic. They will cause it to either fog up, or two loose integrity and "shatter". Read about someone who cleaned their IQ3 with ethanol and the thing was destroyed.

(PS, don't buy those Yellow/Green scrubbers for use in your aquarium, from a dollar store. Buy those from LFS only & rinse thuroughly before use)


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> No, I think the green side will scratch the acrylic.
> 
> Use some white filter floss, or a proper acylic algae cleaner, or gentyly use a soft toothbrush. Stay on top of cleaning so that the persistant hard green spot algae doesn't have time to take hold.
> 
> ...


ok thx
so far hv u found any scratches on ur iq3?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I used one of those coarse green scrubbing pads. Lack of good judgment! 
I speak from expierence in this case. 

I use a soft toothbrush and a small bit of filter floss, as well as wipe the glass every other day to porevent algae spores from collecting.

(click my link below to see my tank.)


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> IQ3 scratches quite easily. Use soft things to scrub algae. No rough or coarse pads.
> 
> My iQ3 is a reef, so I can't comment on light. I've thought of doing a planted FW one with a mini fluval co2 setup though.
> 
> I'd suggest using Hemianthus callitrichoides instead of Glossostigma elatenoides, as it's much smaller size will look better fitting in the tiny 6x7" footprint of this tank.


so is my light enough for HC?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe with a good reflector, mounting the light close to the water, and maybe co2.

Hard to say... but HC will look much nicer than Glosso imo.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Try using a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, they shouldn't scratch.


----------

